# Signature too big



## Ace (Jul 19, 2010)

I made this sig for myself in GIMP because I really like the band The Mars Volta.

However, it's come to my attention that I can only use 80 kb's for my images, and my avatar alone takes 17,3 kb.
The current filesize for this signature would be 84,5 kb. Obviously, I need some help on compression here without great visible loss of image quality.
My last signature was removed due to the filesize, because I was stupid enough to forget to compress it. I'm not willing to get warned/my signature removed over the filesize again.
And so I ask you, how should I go about this, GBATemp?

Kind regards,

Ace Faith

*Acedit*: Spell check


----------



## Raika (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Ace (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow, you're a lifesaver, Raika! Thank you very much!

On another topic, I'm beginning to think about taking requests for sigs/avatars. I'd like to ask the current sig/avatar-makers, how difficult are the requests made by the users of GBATemp?


----------



## redsmas (Jul 19, 2010)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> Wow, you're a lifesaver, Raika! Thank you very much!
> 
> On another topic, I'm beginning to think about taking requests for sigs/avatars. I'd like to ask the current sig/avatar-makers, how difficult are the requests made by the users of GBATemp?



It gets more difficult when more specific, but the requests aren't usually that specific they are generally just about referencing a character.


----------



## Ace (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks redsmas. That'll get my considering going.

On the other hand, I'd like to ask what Raika used to compress images? Try as I might, I cannot find anything that does more than 10 kb compression. Any help? I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Damian666 (Jul 22, 2010)

paint.net, save as jpg, has a nice slider to set compression/quality ^^

Damian


----------

